
What Happens When We Give Up Control of Our Cars? - sergeant3
https://www.caranddriver.com/features/what-happens-when-we-give-up-control-of-our-cars-feature
======
sharemywin
I remember not owning a car and/or letting someone else drive. It's sucks your
at their mercy.

